

How to get America to walk - parfe
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-17107653

======
parfe
The signs with walking distances utilize QR codes in a functional way by
bringing up google walking routes.

In the wild I have only seen QR codes deployed by marketers pointlessly
sending you to a company or movie's main website which provides no utility or
reward.

